# Kaiser rolls?



## PYOURSU (May 26, 2004)

Anybody know how to make kaiser rolls?


----------



## oldcoot (May 26, 2004)

Kaiser Rolls are basically fancy hamburger buns.  They are made using a standard white bread recipe (flour, waer, salt, yeast).

Some versions suggest rolling he dough (after the first rising) into a foot long "rope", then tying it into a half-knot and tucking the ends into the center.

Another suggest using squares of risen and punched down dough as above, then folding the corners into the center.  

For under ten bucks you can buy a "Kaiser Roll Stamp" which you simply press down onto the above dough and let the result rise for a fancy, swirl top.

An egg wash is often sed, over which sesame or poppy seed is sprinkled.

The roll should be crusty, so bake at 375 F or higher for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 17, 2004)

Commonly known as _bulkies_ in Boston and _kaisers_ in Philly, these seeded rolls with crunchy crusts are ideal for deli sandwiches or burgers.  I’ve used the following recipe for more than a decade:

¼ oz. active dry yeast
1 tsp granulated sugar
12 fl. oz. lukeware water
3½ cups bread flour
1½ tsp salt
Oil & cornmeal, for baking sheet
1 to 2 Tbsp poppy seeds

In glass measure, sprinkle yeast over sugared water; stir to mix, let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes.

In processor, combine flour & salt.  Stir the yeast mixture; then, with machine on, pour in the yeast mixture, letting the machine run for 30 seconds to knead the dough (it should remain sticky).

Flour your hands; shape the dough into a ball and transfer it to a large, oiled, nonmetallic bowl, turning to coat.  Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a warm, draft-free place until almost doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.

Deflate the dough in the bowl, then turn it out onto a lightly floured work surface; cut the dough into 6 equal pieces.  Shape each piece into a smooth ball; then flatten each one slightly.

Sprinkle cornmeal on a baking sheet.  Set rolls on the baking sheet; cove with a tea towel and let them rise in a warm place until almost doubled in bulk, 30 to 45 minutes.

Meahwhile, heat oven to 425°.  Using a sharp knife, deeply score the top of each roll 5 times from the center to the edge in a pinwheel pattern.  Spray the rolls lightly with water and sprinkle poppy seeds on top.  Place roll in the oven and mist the chamber with water.  Two minutes later, mist again; then bake for about 20 minutes, or until the rolls are slightly browned & sound hollow when tapped underneath.  Transfer the rolls to a wire grid to cool completely.


----------

